# VISA Scam - Pls Help



## Kuhlem (Nov 6, 2015)

Good day

I applied for a post on a reputable site, got interviewed and offered a contract to teach. The prospective company seems to check out, but they advised I process my VISA through 'Portale Immigrazione' (.it - I am unable to post links) The Italian Embassy in South Africa says they are a scam, and I am to rather use the outsourcing company provided my them. Has anyone had any dealing with these guys before? I am obviously doubting the legitimacy of the contract/post I have been offered. Please help.

Your assistance is greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're being asked to pay anything then it is, in all likelihood, a scam. In that case walk away.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> If you're being asked to pay anything then it is, in all likelihood, a scam. In that case walk away.


That is, anything higher than the actual Visa fee imposed by the Italian government.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And the visa fee, if you're paying it, should be paid directly, not through an intermediary.


----------

